# planetary dough mixer for croissant dough??



## VEROMILOUS (Jul 25, 2020)

I just bought a planetary mixer (20 quarts)
and I keep reading that spiral produce a better dough developpement??
did I purchase the wrong mixer for my croissant production or can i still use it a certain way with the 3 speeds ??
thank you so much for any answers


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

20 qt is too small and most mnfctrs including Hobart won’t honour their warranty if it is used for bread doughs.

That said, a spiral mixer does produce a better knead because the dough is “chopped up” when it is passed through the upright cutter bar.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

foodpump said:


> 20 qt is too small and most mnfctrs including Hobart won't honour their warranty if it is used for bread doughs.
> 
> That said, a spiral mixer does produce a better knead because the dough is "chopped up" when it is passed through the upright cutter bar.


Like foodpump says, if all you're doing is bread-type doughs, a spiral mixer is a better choice. A 20 qt is definitely on the smaller end of commercial mixers, so either you are producing a small amount of croissant or you bought one that's too small for the amount you want to do. It's also true about Hobart not honoring warranties if you use them for bread doughs but they still make the dough hooks for those machines, so talk about mixed messages!

In regard to croissant dough specifically, most of the dough development happens during the roll-in process anyway and the initial run on the mixer is just to bring the dough together. You'll get a fine result using the planetary; it's just that if you're using it heavily for only croissant dough every day it's going to have a shorter life before it needs repair.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

VEROMILOUS said:


> I just bought a planetary mixer (20 quarts)
> and I keep reading that spiral produce a better dough development??
> did I purchase the wrong mixer for my croissant production or can i still use it a certain way with the 3 speeds ??
> thank you so much for any answers


20 qt is fine for smaller batches approx 100 croiss, spiral mixer is not great for croiss dough.
If the 20 qt mixer groans the dough is too dry or too developed.


----------

